# Externes JAR innerhalb einer eigenen App aufrufen



## BenKo (27. Aug 2014)

Liebes Forum. 

Ich stehe seit geraumer Zeit vor einem Problem welches ich nicht gelöst bekomme und habe nun auch keine Idee mehr wonach ich suchen kann oder ob es überhaupt geht. 

Ich habe eine externe Applikation als JAR welche nach dem starten in einen fullscreen wechselt. Nun hat das Programm ein Problem mit Widescreen Monitoren. Wenn es auf solch einem läuft wird es breit gezogen. Jetzt war meine Idee ein eigenes Java Programm mit einem jframe zu starten welches dann die andere JAR startet und an diesen frame bindet. Zusätzlich Links und rechts einen Rand mit Inhalten erzeugt. 

Also links Inhalt dann in der Mitte das andere fullscreen Programm und rechts wieder Inhalt. 

Geht es überhaupt dass fullscreen programm in diesem frame laufen zulassen? Auf das andere Programm habe ich keinen Einfluss. 

Wäre über alles sehr dankbar und wenn es ein Stichwort ist wonach ich noch suchen könnte. 

Vielen Dank an alle die eventuell eine Idee haben. 

Ben


----------



## Gucky (28. Aug 2014)

Ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich nicht verstanden habe, was du genau tun willst.

Dein Programm hat ein Problem mit Widescreen Monitoren und deshalb willst du im Vollbild links und rechts weitere Programme andocken, welche weitere Schaltflächen bieten?


----------



## BenKo (28. Aug 2014)

Hi Gucky. 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 

Am Ende stelle ich es mir vor wie früher alte HTML Frames 

Linke spalte (Platzhalter keine Interaktion)

Content spalte. Hier halt das andere JAR ausführen und dort einpassen. 

Rechte Spalte (siehe links)

z.B. Der Monitor hat eine 1920 er Auflösung so müsste der content Bereich nur 1280 breit sein und entsprechen links und rechts dumme Inhalte rein. 

Ist es damit etwa klarer geworden?

Vielen Dank

Ben


----------



## Thallius (28. Aug 2014)

Warum zwingst du deinem JFrame nicht einfach ein festes Aspect-Ratio auf?

Claus


----------



## BenKo (28. Aug 2014)

Hi Claus,

dazu müsste ich doch erst das JAR in den JFrame bekommen, oder? Wie gesagt an die JAR Applikation komme ich nicht heran es sei denn ich kann der VM als startparameter so etwas mit geben. 

links                                rechts
fester Inhalt                     fester Inhalt



         JFrame welcher das JAR beinhalten muss (es läuft selber ansich im Fullscreen)

Der Mitte und den Seiten kann ich ja die breiten etc. mitgeben, bloß wie bekomme ich dort die externe JAR rein?

Vielen Dank das Ihr euch meinem Problem annehmt.

Ben


----------



## Gucky (28. Aug 2014)

Das Programm, dass ein Problem mit Fullscreens hat: hast du das selbst geschrieben oder kannst du daran rumbasteln?
Wenn ja, würde ich dasselbe sagen, wie Claus. Das JFrame erweitert sich zwar aber die Komponenten bleiben in der Mitte. Oder das du eine eigene Fullscreenbenutzeroberfläche erstellst, die an den Widescreen angepasst ist.


----------



## BenKo (28. Aug 2014)

Hi Gucky,

an dem Programm mit Fullscreen Problem kann ich nichts machen, außer Aufrufparamter beim starten durch die VM sozusagen Blackbox.

Genau ich würde eine eigene Fullscreen App schreiben die Links und Rechts bereitstellt und sozusagen in der mitte einen 1280px viewport für die andere App.

Danke,

Ben


----------

